# Pocket Loox mit WinXP Pro auf Compaq Notebook synchronisieren



## GuenterS (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe wieder mal ein Problem. Es dreht sich darum, dass ich meinen Pocket Loox 600 nicht nur mit meinem Desktop PC (WinXP Pro) synchronisieren möchte, sondern auch mit meinem Laptop (Compaq Presario 919EA mit WinXP Pro).

Auf dem Desktop PC funktioniert das Reibungslos, im Gerätemanager sieht man bei den USB Geräten auch den Loox.

Will ich den aber auf dem Laptop installieren, so kommt die Meldung, dass die "Inf" Datei fehlerhaft sei. Insbesondere der Deinstallationsbereich.

Ich habe das System am Laptop schon neu installiert, aber leider hat auch das keinen Erfolg eingebracht.

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------

